# AIO etwas feucht beim Auspacken



## Hardliner58 (5. August 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

meine Eisbär Pro Aurora ist etwas feucht in der Plastikverpackung. Es haben sich Tröpfchen gebildet, normal?

Danke 
Hardi


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2021)

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten:

1.) Kondenswasser wenn du ein sehr kaltes Produkt in einen warmen Raum hoher Luftfeuchte bringst. Das ist aber in aller Regel nicht so stark dass etwas tropft wenn das Paket nicht grade bei Minusgraden draußen gelegen hat und dafür gibts auch diese kleinen Silicagel-Päckchen in den Paketen.
Sowas kann passieren, ist aber eher selten.

2.) Die AiO ist undicht/defekt und es ist Kühlflüssigkeit. 

Ist genug Flüssigkeit da um festzustellen, ob es reines Wasser ist (dann trifft 1 zu) oder ob Glykol drin ist (dann trifft 2 zu)?


----------



## Hardliner58 (5. August 2021)

Woran erkenne ich, dass das Glykol ist?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2021)

Disclaimer: Dieser Hinweis ist mit Vorsicht zu sehen und spiegelt nur meine eigene Handlung wieder bzw. ist keine Empfehlung.

Ich würde einen Finger mit dem Zeug benetzen und dran lecken (natürlich danach auspucken/spülen).
Schmeckts nach nichts --> Wasser
Schmeckts süß --> Glykol

Aber generell sieht das wirklich nach sehr viel Feuchtigkeit aus, sowas sollte nicht passieren. Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt kein wirkliches Vertrauen in dieses Ding.


----------



## Hardliner58 (5. August 2021)

Schmeckt leider süß, na toll ganzer PC fertig gebaut und kein CPU Kühler...


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2021)

Hardliner58 schrieb:


> Schmeckt leider süß


Dann ist die AiO undicht und ein Garantiefall.


----------



## Finallin (5. August 2021)

Die Definition *etwas feucht *ist gut, ich würde sagen die AIO schwimmt förmlich in ihrer Verpackung.  
Sehr ärgerlich sowas, aber Garantie, ab zurück damit!


----------



## Lexx (5. August 2021)

Hardliner58 schrieb:


> Schmeckt leider süß


Und schon dicht?
Glykol ist hochgiftig.


----------



## pedi (5. August 2021)

bist du da sicher?
vor jahren wurde das im nachbarland in den wein gepanscht.


----------



## IICARUS (5. August 2021)

Hab auch schon zwei Eisbär Aurora geliefert bekommen und keine von beiden sah so aus.
Reklamieren und austauschen lassen.


----------



## Hardliner58 (5. August 2021)

Lexx schrieb:


> Und schon dicht?
> Glykol ist hochgiftig.


Hab mir was in den Tee rein getröpfelt - wunderbar kann mich nicht beschweren -  schmeckt lieblich süß


----------



## Richu006 (5. August 2021)

Lexx schrieb:


> Und schon dicht?
> Glykol ist hochgiftig.



In grossen mengen ja... ein paar tropfen auf ner fingerspitze, werden aber niemand umbringen.

Btw. Eigentlich ist es ja ein Garantiefall. Und müsste zur RMA zurück.

Aber mir wäre das zu blöd und der Aufwand für mich zu gross.
Die Eisbär ist ja eine der wenigen AIOS mit dem Vorteil an modularität. Sprich schläuche, Fittinge und jegliche O ringe lassen sich austauschen und sind kompatibel mit den gängigen costum loop teilen.

Ich würde wohl ausserhalb vom pc nach dem leck suchen und versuchen selbst zu reparieren, evtl fittinge ersetzen oder so.

Aber ja wenn noch 0 Erfahrung mit wakü evtl. Einfach zur RMA zurück senden.


----------



## max310kc (6. August 2021)

> Aber mir wäre das zu blöd und der Aufwand für mich zu gross.
> Die Eisbär ist ja eine der wenigen AIOS mit dem Vorteil an modularität. Sprich schläuche, Fittinge und jegliche O ringe lassen sich austauschen und sind kompatibel mit den gängigen costum loop teilen.
> 
> Ich würde wohl ausserhalb vom pc nach dem leck suchen und versuchen selbst zu reparieren, evtl fittinge ersetzen oder so.



Schonmal eine Eisbär wieder befüllt? Ohne viel Geduld (oder einen AGB) wird das nix. Und die Fittings hatten trotz Tuch dazwischen gut was weg, so fest wie die waren...
Dann ist noch die Garantie weg.

Meiner Meinung nach definitiv eine Retoure. Eventuell auch zeitglich gleich eine Neue bestellen.


----------



## pedi (6. August 2021)

aber dann gleich einen noctualuftkühler.


----------



## Richu006 (6. August 2021)

max310kc schrieb:


> Schonmal eine Eisbär wieder befüllt? Ohne viel Geduld (oder einen AGB) wird das nix. Und die Fittings hatten trotz Tuch dazwischen gut was weg, so fest wie die waren...
> Dann ist noch die Garantie weg.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach definitiv eine Retoure. Eventuell auch zeitglich gleich eine Neue bestellen.



Eisbär befüllen ist easy, darf nur nicht in eingebautem Zustand sein. Einfach an der pumpe halten (einfüllloch nach oben) und Radiator herunter hängen lassen.
Dann einfach Wasser einfüllen bis nichts mehr reingeht.... fertig.

Jap hab ich schon 2x gemacht bei Kollegen. Habe da beim einbau jeweils die schläuche getauscht, und etwas längere verbaut, da die original etwas knapp waren und viel zug auf den schläuchen war.

Ob die Garantie dabei flöten geht bin ich nicht sicher. Ich kaufe ja eine Eisbär wegen ihrer modularität, wenn man dann die schläuche nicht wechseln dürfte hätte man ja nix davon.


----------



## sinchilla (6. August 2021)

Mann muss schon ein paar (volle) AIOs aussaufen für ein entspannten Rausch ggf. mehr...die LD50 liegt bei über 10g pro Kilogramm bei einem Kaninchen, transdermal. Bzw 5g oral bei einer Ratte...also einmal nippen geht klar, aber nicht täglich versteht sich ;D


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. August 2021)

Lexx schrieb:


> Glykol ist hochgiftig.


Wenn dem so wäre hätte ich den Tipp nicht gepostet. Klar ist Glykol giftig aber erst in Mengen wo der TE alles was in der Packung war hätte trinken müssen um wirklich gefährdet zu sein. Das Zeug hat man schon in Wein gepanscht wo Leute Mengen getrunken haben dass du selbst dann nicht hinkommst wenn du die AiO komplett leertrinkst. 
Vorsichtig sollte man vor allem deswegen sein weil man ja nichz weiß was sonst noch alles im Kühlmittel ist - beispielsweise ein Biozid. Aber es ist so, dass du hierzulande nichts so einfach verkaufen darfst, wo ein Inhaltsstoff dich beim konsumieren eines Milligramms schon gesundheitluch ernsthaft gefährden könnte. Deswegen kann man den Schnelltest ob Glykol oder Wasser einem Erwachsenen vernünftigen Menschen schon zumuten.


----------



## Hardliner58 (6. August 2021)

Danke an alle hier für den netten Austausch über das Konsumieren von Kühlmitteln

Eine Chance gebe ich der Wakü noch und habe jetzt für Morgen eine neue Eisbaer per Express bestellt.


----------



## IICARUS (6. August 2021)

Hardliner58 schrieb:


> Eine Chance gebe ich der Wakü noch und habe jetzt für Morgen eine neue Eisbaer per Express bestellt.


Warum auch nicht, denn ein Defekt mit einer Lieferung kann ja immer vorkommen. Hängt auch ganz davon abgesehen, wo du bestellt hast und ob es sich um Neuware oder gar B-Ware handelt. Amazon traue ich daher nicht, weil sie auch manchmal B-Ware, also Rückläufer ohne zu prüfen an andere Kunden als Neuware weiter versenden.


----------



## Hardliner58 (6. August 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Warum auch nicht, denn ein Defekt mit einer Lieferung kann ja immer vorkommen. Hängt auch ganz davon abgesehen, wo du bestellt hast und ob es sich um Neuware oder gar B-Ware handelt. Amazon traue ich daher nicht, weil sie auch manchmal B-Ware, also Rückläufer ohne zu prüfen an andere Kunden als Neuware weiter versenden.


Die defekte Wakü kam von Mindfactory. Aufgrund von Verfügbarkeit musste ich jetzt aber auf Alternate umsteigen. Auf Amazon ist die Wäku 50€ teurer...


----------



## grumpy-old-man (6. August 2021)

Und bei Alphacool / Aquatuning direkt???? Dort ist sie doch überall lieferbar…


----------



## Hardliner58 (6. August 2021)

grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Und bei Alphacool / Aquatuning direkt???? Dort ist sie doch überall lieferbar…


Habe halt nach Bestprice bestellt außer bei unbekannten Shops.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (6. August 2021)

Hardliner58 schrieb:


> Habe halt nach Bestprice bestellt außer bei unbekannten Shops.


Man kann natürlich auch dort bestellen, wo man eine funktionierende Kühlung zugeschickt bekommt. 🤣


----------



## IICARUS (6. August 2021)

Gut hat jetzt auch nichts zu sagen, eine OVP wird ja vor dem Versand nicht geöffnet und ein Montagefehler/Produktionsfehler kann immer vorkommen.


----------



## Hardliner58 (6. August 2021)

grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich auch dort bestellen, wo man eine funktionierende Kühlung zugeschickt bekommt. 🤣


Warum sollten beim Hersteller andere OVPs stehen als beim Händler? Dann dürfte man nur noch beim Hersteller bestellen. Kann ja genauso niemand überprüfen ob Alphacool Retouren (funktionierende) als Neuware verschickt.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (6. August 2021)

Hardliner58 schrieb:


> Warum sollten beim Hersteller andere OVPs stehen als beim Händler? Dann dürfte man nur noch beim Hersteller bestellen. Kann ja genauso niemand überprüfen ob Alphacool Retouren (funktionierende) als Neuware verschickt.


Ich glaube, Du hast überhaupt nicht verstanden, was ich sagen wollte.😂


----------



## Hardliner58 (6. August 2021)

Mal noch was anderes wegen Airflow:
Mein Gehäuse Meshify 2 bringt 3 Lüfter mit. Die AIO 360 wird an Front verbaut. 1 Lüfter am Heck und 1 Lüfter hinten oben. Jetzt habe ich noch einen Lüfter übrig. Wo würdet ihr den hinbauen? Ich hatte schonmal gedacht den unten hin zu setzen, der würde dann von der Position her teilweise  (vermutlich das Meiste in den forderen Graka lüfter) in die Graka (3080TI FE) noch Frischluft von unten rein pumpen oder macht man dadurch den Airflow für den hinteren Lüfter der Graka kaputt?


----------



## Derjeniche (9. August 2021)

Etwas schwierig, da ich das Gehäuse nicht kenne und auch nicht die vorhandenen Lüfter, daher ist das jetzt nur mal ne Vermutung.

Ich vermute die 3 120er von der AIO sind Intake(Frischluft zuführend) und die beiden verbauten Casefans an Heck und Oben sind Exhaust(Warmluft aus Gehäuse abführend)?

Dann würde ich den letzten Lüfter in den Boden reinschrauben, allerdings ebenfalls als Exhaust und nicht als Intake, so wie du es vorschlägst. Dann hast du 3xIntake und 3xExhaust.


----------

